# VISTA drivers all



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greetings with a great respect to you all,

I've found a site supporting vista drivers to plenty of hardwares and it may be of help, I hope you try it these hardware
Such as:


Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5005GS Wireless Network Adapter
USB Storage Adapter FX2 (TPP)
USB Storage Adapter FX (TPP)
Visioneer Patriot 680
Visioneer 9420 Realtek Content Creation Bay
Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
VIMICRO USB PC Camera V
Creative SB External USB Composite Device
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit External
Creative SB Digital Music LX
Creative Sound Blaster
(MOBILE ASSIST)Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Realtek RTL8139C+ Fast Ethernet NIC
O2Micro Integrated MMC/SD Controller
SiS 630/730 Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem
CXT AC-Link Modem for ALi Smart Link 56K Modem
JMB36X Standard Dual Channel PCIE IDE Controller
Silicon Image’s Pseudo Processor Device NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT NVIDIA GeForce 6200 NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT NVIDIA GeForce 6150 NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE NVIDIA GeForce 6100 NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 430 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420 NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500 NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500 NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500 NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2 NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE NVIDIA Quadro FX 350 NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE NVIDIA Quadro FX 560 NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000 NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL NVIDIA Quadro FX 550 NVIDIA GeForce 6500 NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM) NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE Intel(R) PRO/1000 T Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 T Network Connection Intel(R) 82544GC Based Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 XT Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Desktop Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/10+ PCI Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100B PCI Adapter (TX) Intel(R) PRO/100B PCI Adapter (T4) Intel 82557-based Integrated Ethernet PCI (10/100) 82557-based Integrated Ethernet with Wake on LAN Intel 82558-based Integrated Ethernet Intel(R) PRO/100+ PCI Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100+ Management Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100+ Alert on LAN* 2 Management Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100+ Alert on LAN* Management Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 S Management Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 S Advanced Management Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100+ Management Adapter with Alert On LAN* GC Intel(R) PRO/100 S Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 S Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 S Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 S+ Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 M Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 S Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/100+ Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100+ Server Adapter (PILA8470B) Intel(R) PRO/100+ Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100+ Management Adapter with Alert On LAN* G Server Intel(R) PRO/100 Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 S+ Server Adapter Intel(R) 82559 Fast Ethernet LAN on Motherboard Intel(R) 82559 Fast Ethernet LOM with Alert on LAN* Intel(R) 82559 Fast Ethernet LOM with Alert on LAN* 2 Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/100 S Mobile LAN on Motherboard NetServer 10/100TX PCI LAN Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 M Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/100 M Mobile Connection Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Desktop Adapter 82562EH based Phoneline Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Desktop Connection iSeries 2892 10/100 Ethernet Port Intel(R) 82562 based Fast Ethernet Connection SiS 180/181 IDE/RAID Controller Print to fax VIA Chrome9 HC IGP WDDM Intel(R) Active Management Technology - SOL Intel(R) Active Management Technology - KCS Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipsets Integrated Device - 1A38 Intel(R) PRO/1000 iSCSI Setup Driver Intel(R) Advanced Network Services Virtual Adapter Intel(R) Advanced Network Services Protocol Intel(R) PRO/1000 Serial over LAN Intel(R) PRO/100 SP Mobile Combo Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Server Adapter Netfinity Gigabit Ethernet SX Adapter Gigabit Ethernet SX Server Adapter Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 T Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 XT Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 XT Desktop Adapter iSeries 1000/100/10 Ethernet Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 XF Server Adapter iSeries Gigabit Ethernet Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 XF Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MF Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MF Server Adapter (LX) Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Dual Port Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MF Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MF Dual Port Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Desktop Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Quad Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Quad Port Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Server Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MF Server Adapter(LX) Intel(R) PRO/1000 MB Server Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MB Dual Port Server Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 P Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Quad Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Server Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 PF Dual Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 PB Dual Port Server Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PF Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 PF Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PB Server Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PM Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 EB Network Connection with I/O Acceleration Intel(R) PRO/1000 EB Backplane Connection with I/O Acceleration Intel(R) 82566DM Gigabit Network Connection Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Connection Intel(R) 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection Intel(R) 82562G 10/100 Network Connection Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT Desktop Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 EB1 Network Connection with I/O Acceleration Intel(R) PRO/1000 EB1 Backplane Connection with I/O Acceleration Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT Quad Port Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/10GbE LR Server Adapter Intel(R) 82597-based 10 Gigabit Adapter Intel(R) PRO/10GbE SR Server Adapter Intel(R) PRO/10GbE CX4 Server Adapter Intel(R) 82597-based CX4 10 Gigabit Adapter Primary Bus Master IDE controller (dual fifo) Secondary Bus Master IDE controller (dual fifo) Envy24 Family Audio Controller WDM
nVidia WDM Video Capture (universal)
nVidia WDM TVTuner
Marvell Yukon 88E8022 PCI-X IPMI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8061 PCI-E IPMI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8062 PCI-E IPMI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8021 PCI-X IPMI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8035 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88EC033 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8052 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Gigabit Ethernet ExpressCard
Gigabit ExpressCard Adapter
PLANEX GEX-1000T ExpressCard Gigabit LAN Adapter
Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
SysKonnect SK-9872 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-ZX dual link)
SysKonnect SK-9871 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-ZX Adapter, PCI64, Fiber ZX/SC
SysKonnect SK-9871 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-ZX)
SysKonnect SK-9862 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX Volition dual link)
SysKonnect SK-9861 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-SX Adapter, PCI64, Fiber SX/VF-45
SysKonnect SK-9861 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX Volition)
SysKonnect SK-9851 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-SX Adapter, PCI64, Fiber SX/MTRJ
SysKonnect SK-9844 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX dual link)
SysKonnect SK-9843 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-SX Adapter, PCI64, Fiber SX/SC
SysKonnect SK-9843 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX)
SysKonnect SK-9842 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-LX dual link)
SysKonnect SK-9841 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-LX Adapter, PCI64, Fiber LX/SC
SysKonnect SK-9841 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-LX)
SysKonnect SK-9822 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-T dual link)
SysKonnect SK-9821 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI64, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9821 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-T)
SysKonnect SK-9521 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9521 V2.0 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8012 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8011 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8009 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8008 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8007 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8006 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8004 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8003 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8002 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8001 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, PCI, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9C21 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, ExpressCard
SysKonnect SK-9E21D 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter,PCI-Express, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9E21 10/100/1000Base-T Server Adapter, PCI-Express, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9E22 10/100/1000Base-T Dual Port Server Adapter, PCI-Express, 2 Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9E81 1000Base-SX Server Adapter,PCI-Express, Fiber SX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9E82 1000Base-SX Dual Port Server Adapter, PCI-Express, 2 Fiber SX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9E91 1000Base-LX Server Adapter,PCI-Express, Fiber LX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9E92 1000Base-LX Dual Port Server Adapter, PCI-Express, 2 Fiber LX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9S21 10/100/1000Base-T Server Adapter, PCI-X, Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9S22 10/100/1000Base-T Dual Port Server Adapter, PCI-X, 2 Copper RJ-45
SysKonnect SK-9S81 1000Base-SX Server Adapter,PCI-X, Fiber SX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9S82 1000Base-SX Dual Port Server Adapter, PCI-X, 2 Fiber SX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9S91 1000Base-LX Server Adapter,PCI-X, Fiber LX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9S92 1000Base-LX Dual Port Server Adapter, PCI-X, 2 Fiber LX/LC
SysKonnect SK-9P22 10/100/1000 Base-T Dual Port PMC card
TPMC-GBE-CO
SysKonnect SK-9P82 1000 Base-SX Dual Port PMC card
TPMC-GBE-FI
Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Ethernet Controller
RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card
802.11g USB 2.0 Stick
802.11g MiniUSB 2.0 Wireless Bluetooth Combo
802.11g Mini Card Wireless Adapter
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
SB Live! 24-bit
SB Audigy
Creative SB Audigy LS
SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Creative Game Port
Creative SoundFont Synthesizer
Creative X-Fi Audio Processor (WDM)
E-MU E-DSP Audio Processor (WDM)
E-MU E-DSP2 Audio Processor (WDM)
Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM)
Creative EMU10K1 Audio Processor (WDM)
SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC (for 64-bit Windows)
Allied Telesyn AT-2916T
Allied Telesyn AT-2971SX/SC-001
Allied Telesyn AT-2971T-001
Allied Telesyn AT-2971SX Gigabit Adapter
Allied Telesyn AT-2971T Gigabit Adapter
Allied Telesyn AT-2971LX Gigabit Adapter
SysKonnect SK-9I22 10/100/1000 Base-T Dual Port Express Module
3Com 3C2000-T Gigabit Adapter
3Com 3C940 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter
D-Link DGE-550SX PCI-X Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3A Mini PCI Adapter
Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
Intel(R) Graphics Chipset (KCH) Driver
Intel(R) Graphics Platform (SoftBIOS) Driver
11b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Express Adapter
11a/b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Express Adapter
11a/b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Adapter II
11b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Adapter
SoftV90 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Alcor USB Multimedia Card Reader
BenQ T505
Conexant AC-Link Audio
Creative SB Live! Value (WDM)
Creative SB Live! (WDM)
Creative Sound Blaster PCI512
Creative SB Live! Series (WDM)
Creative SBLive! Gameport
C-Media AC97 Audio Device
ALi Audio Accelerator WDM driver
ALi Audio Accelerator WDM driver (ALi)
ALi Audio Accelerator WDM driver (Fujitsu1)
ALi Audio Accelerator WDM driver (Fujitsu2)
ALi Audio Accelerator WDM driver(TOSHIBA)
Aureal Vortex 8820 Audio (WDM)
Aureal Vortex 8830 Audio (WDM)
Aureal Vortex 8810 Audio (WDM)
Sony STR-LSA1 1394 Audio
Aztech 2320 Compatible PnP Audio (WDM)
Microsoft MPU Audio Driver(WDM)
Reserved Device
Crystal WDM Audio Codec
Disabled Device
Crystal WDM Audio Device
Crystal WDM Audio Control Registers
Crystal WDM MPU-401 Compatible
Crystal SoundFusion(tm) Audio Device
Crystal SoundFusion(tm) Game Port
Unsupported customized Crystal Sound Fusion Audio device
Sound Blaster 16 or AWE32 or compatible (WDM)
Creative Sound Blaster 16 Plug and Play (WDM)
Creative AWE64 16-bit Audio (SB16 compatible) (WDM)
Creative AWE64 Gold 16-bit Audio (SB16 compatible) (WDM)
Creative AWE64-Compatible 16-bit Audio (SB16 compatible) (WDM)
Creative Advanced Wave Effects Synthesis for AWE32 Plug and Play (WDM)
Creative AWE64 Wavetable MIDI (AWE32 compatible) (WDM)
Creative AWE64 Gold Wavetable MIDI (AWE32 compatible) (WDM)
Creative AWE64-Compatible Wavetable MIDI (AWE32 compatible) (WDM)
Creative Advanced Wave Effects Synthesis for AWE32 (WDM)
Creative 3D Stereo Enhancement Technology (WDM)
Creative Plug and Play Device (Reserved) (inactive)
Creative SBAWE MPU401 Emulation (inactive)
Crystal SoundFusion(tm) CS4281 WDM Audio
Crystal SoundFusion(tm) CS4281 Joystick
Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128 (WDM)
Creative AudioPCI (ES1370), SB PCI 64/128 (WDM)
Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128PS (WDM)
Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128 Embedded (WDM)
ESS 1969 SoundBlaster Compatible (WDM)
ESS 1969 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
ESS Maestro1 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
ESS Maestro2 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
ESS MaestroX Sound Blaster Compatible (WDM)
ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM)
ESS Maestro 3 PCI Audio (WDM)
ESS Allegro Sound Blaster Compatible (WDM)
ES688 AudioDrive (WDM)
ES688 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1688 AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1688 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1788 AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1788 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1868 Control Interface (WDM)
ES1868 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1878 Control Interface (WDM)
ES1878 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1888 AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1888 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1887 AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1887 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1869 Control Interface (WDM)
ES1869 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
ES1879 Control Interface (WDM)
ES1879 Plug and Play AudioDrive (WDM)
Realtek AC’97 Audio for Intel(R) Audio Controller
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM AC’97 Audio Controller
Intel(r) 82801AA AC’97 Audio Controller
Intel(r) 82801AB AC’97 Audio Controller
Intel(r) AC’97 Audio Controller
ESS Maestro2E PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
ESS Canyon 3D PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
NeoMagic MagicMedia 256 + AC97 Driver (WDM)
NeoMagic MagicMedia 256AV Audio Driver (WDM)
NeoMagic MagicMedia 256AV NMA2 Codec (WDM)
Riptide Bus / Firmware Downloader
Riptide Input Device
NOAUDIO.DeviceDesc
Riptide Audio Device
Riptide Gameport
SiS 7018 Audio Driver
USB Audio Device
VIA AC’97 Audio Controller (WDM)
Realtek AC’97 Audio for VIA686/8231 Audio Controller
YAMAHA DS-XG Legacy Sound System (WDM)
YAMAHA Native DS-XG WDM Driver
YAMAHA Native DS1 WDM Driver
Game port for Yamaha DS1
Unsupported Yamaha Audio CODEC
YAMAHA OPL3-SAx WDM Driver
YAMAHA OPL3-SA Sound System
YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Reserved
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) MIDI UART
Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem
Conexant Setup API
BenQ T90X (Analog)
BenQ T90X (Digital)
C-Media High Definition Audio Device
Dell Laser Printer 5100cn
Dell Printer 5100cn PS
NeoMagic MagicMedia256AV
ATK0100 ACPI UTILITY
SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W)
SMCWPCI-G 54Mbps Wireless PCI adapter
SMC8013WG Broadband Remote NDIS Device
FM801 PCI Audio (WDM)
FM801 PCI Joystick Controller
FM801 Legacy Joystick
WinXP Promise SATA378 ™ IDE Controller
WinXP Promise Raid Console SCSI Processor Device
DUOSCAN f80
ARCUS II
CR-A
CR-A-S
DUOSCAN
DUOSCAN HiD
DUOSCAN T1200
DUOSCAN T2000XL
DUOSCAN T2500
HORIZON PLUS
HORIZON ULTRA
SnapScan
SNAPSCAN EZ
SNAPSCAN 300
SNAPSCAN 310
SNAPSCAN 600
SNAPSCAN 1200P
SNAPSCAN 1212P
SNAPSCAN 1236
SNAPSCAN e40
SNAPSCAN e42
SNAPSCAN e50
SNAPSCAN e52
DUOSCAN f40
SNAPSCAN ELITE
SNAPSCAN e22
AGFA EPPSCSI Miniport Driver
Adaptec AHA-154X/AHA-164X/AHA-1535 SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AHA-154X/AHA-1535 Plug and Play SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AVA-1502/A SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AVA-1505/A SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AHA-1510 SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AVA-1515 SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AHA-152X/AHA-1510 SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AHA-152X Plug and Play SCSI Host Adapter
STUDIOSCAN II
STUDIOSCAN IIsi
StudioStar
ARCUS 1200
ARCUS
ARCUS PLUS
FOCUS II
FOCUS COLOR PLUS
FOCUS S600/S800 GS
HORIZON
STUDIOSCAN
VISION 35
SNAPSCAN 1212U
SNAPSCAN 1236U
SNAPSCAN 1212U_2
SNAPSCAN TOUCH
SNAPSCAN e10
SNAPSCAN e20
SNAPSCAN e25
SNAPSCAN e26
Adaptec AHA-153X/AIC-6370 Plug and Play SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AHA-150X/1510/152X/AIC-6X60 SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AHA-2940/AHA-2940W PCI SCSI Controller
SCSI Channel on Adaptec AHA-3940/3940W PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AHA-2944 PCI SCSI Controller
SCSI Channel on Adaptec AHA-3944 PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AIC-7870 based PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AIC-7880 PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AHA-2940U/AHA-2940UW PCI SCSI Controller
SCSI Channel on Adaptec AHA-3940U/3940UW PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AHA-2944U PCI SCSI Controller
SCSI Channel on Adaptec AHA-3944U PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AIC-7850 PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AIC-7855 PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AVA-2930 PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec AIC-7860 PCI SCSI Controller
Adaptec APA-1425/50/50A/60A PCMCIA SCSI Host Adapter
Adaptec AHA-2920/A PCI SCSI Host Adapter
SigmaTel C-Major Audio
Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
WirelessLAN 11Mbps WM168b USB Module
WirelessLAN PRISM3 IEEE802.11b WM168 USB Module
Logitech USB Camera (Easy/Cool)
Logitech USB Camera (Image)
Logitech USB Camera (Notebooks Deluxe)
Logitech USB Camera (Communicate STX)
Logitech USB Camera (Notebooks)
Logitech USB Camera (IM/Connect)
Logitech USB Camera (Messenger)
Logitech Mic (Image)
Logitech Mic (Notebooks Deluxe)
Logitech Mic (Communicate STX)
Logitech USB Camera (Express/Go)
Logitech USB Camera (Chat)
Logitech QuickCam Express/Go
Logitech QuickCam Chat
Logitech Mic (Notebooks)
Logitech Mic (IM/Connect)
Logitech Microphone (Messenger)
Logitech QuickCam Image
QuickCam for Notebooks Deluxe
Logitech QuickCam Easy/Cool
Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX
Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect
Logitech QuickCam Messenger
Logitech USB Camera (Fusion)
Logitech USB Camera (Orbit/Sphere MP)
Logitech USB Camera (Notebooks Pro)
Logitech USB Camera (Pro 5000)
Logitech USB Camera (Ultra Vision)
Logitech Microphone (Fusion)
Logitech Mic (Orbit/Sphere MP)
Logitech Mic (Notebooks Pro)
Logitech Microphone (Pro 5000)
Logitech Mic (Ultra Vision)
Logitech Mic (Fusion)
Logitech Mic (Pro 5000)
Logitech QuickCam Fusion
QuickCam for Notebooks Pro
QuickCam Orbit/Sphere MP
Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000
Logitech QuickCam Ultra Vision
Realtek AC”97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
VIA AC’97 Enhanced Audio controller
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Realtek AC”97 Audio
HDAUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
ATI SMBus
AVerMedia, AVerTV WDM Video Capture (7133/7135)
AVerMedia, AVerTV WDM Video Capture (Silicon)
WinXP Promise Ultra133 TX2 ™ IDE Controller
WinXP Promise Ultra100 TX2 ™ IDE Controller
WinXP Promise Ultra100 ™ IDE Controller
WinXP Promise Ultra100 ™ IDE Controller (PDC20265)
WinXP Promise Ultra66 ™ IDE Controller
WinXP Promise Ultra33 ™ IDE Controller
Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter
ATI Display Drivers (ALL)
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) MCP Audio Processing Unit
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Codec Interface
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Analog Front
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Analog Rear
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Analog Center/LFE
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Analog Surround
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Realtek AC’97 Audio for VIA8233 Audio Controller
Realtek AC’97 Audio for SiS(R) Audio Controller
EPSON Printer Port
Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5002G Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5002X Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5004G Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5004X Wireless Network Adapter
ATI WDM Teletext Decoder
WavePlus Bluetooth PCMCIA Card
ATMEL Bluetooth Device
Bluetooth New Driver
Bluetooth CF-Card Driver
Bluetooth PCCARD Driver
Compact Flash OX16CF950
Billionton Bluetooth CF Card
Billionton Bluetooth PCMCIA Card
Hewlett Packard Bluetooth Device
GlobalSat Bluetooth Device
FIC Bluetooth USB Device
Princeton USB BT Adapter
AboCom Bluetooth Device
Fujitsu Siemens Bluetooth Device
Dell Bluetooth/SD Reader USB Adapter
Itronix Bluetooth Device
ICSI Bluetooth Device
Belkin Bluetooth Device
BlueExpert Bluetooth Device
Cellink Bluetooth Device
Socketcom Bluetooth Device
i.Tech Dynamic Bluetooth Device
HP Bluetooth Device
USB Bluetooth Device
Bluetooth Device
Winbond Bluetooth Device
USB Bluetooth Class I EDR Device
MSI Bluetooth Class I EDR Device
MSI Bluetooth Device
USB Bluetooth EDR Device
MSI Bluetooth EDR Device
COMPAQ Bluetooth Device
DELL Bluetooth Device
GctSemi Bluetooth Device
Hitachi Bluetooth Device
Arima Bluetooth Device
Microtune Bluetooth Device
SMK Bluetooth Device
BILLIONTON Bluetooth Device
3COM Bluetooth Device
TDK Bluetooth Device
IBM Integrated Bluetooth Device
IBM Bluetooth Device
ST Micro Bluetooth Device
SmartModular Bluetooth Device
TI Bluetooth Device
WLink Bluetooth Device
WavePlus Bluetooth Device
TAIYO YUDEN Bluetooth Device
AVNET Bluetooth Device
SUPERBT Bluetooth Device
RFMD Bluetooth Device
BROADCOM Bluetooth Device
RTX Bluetooth Device
NSC Bluetooth Device
ERICSSON Bluetooth Device
ALPS Bluetooth Device
CSR Bluetooth Device
Bluetooth VComm Manager
Bluetooth HID Sense
Bluetooth HID Remote Ctrl
Bluetooth HID Gamepad
Bluetooth HID Joystick
Bluetooth HID Keyboard or Mouse
Bluetooth HID Mouse
Bluetooth HID Keyboard
Bluetooth HID Device
Bluetooth LAP Modem
Bluetooth HID Manager
Bluetooth USB Device Firmware Downloader
Bluetooth DUN Modem
Bluetooth Fax Modem
Bluetooth AV Audio
AmbiCom Communication Port
802.11g Wireless LAN Mini-PCI
802.11g Wireless LAN PCI
802.11g Wireless LAN CardBus
Wireless PCI Adapter
Wireless miniPCI Adapter
Wireless PC Card
WLAN 802.11g Cardbus module
WLAN 802.11g miniPCI module
802.11g CardBus Wireless Network Adapter
802.11g PCI Wireless Network Adapter
802.11g MiniPCI Wireless Network Adapter
802.11b/g Wireless Adapter
802.11b/g Wireless PC Card
Ralink RT2500 Wireless LAN Card
Ralink Wireless LAN Card V2
802.11a/g Wireless LAN CardBus
802.11a/g Wireless LAN Mini-PCI
802.11a/g Wireless LAN PCI
802.11g CardBus Wireless Adapter
802.11g PCI Wireless Adapter
802.11g MiniPCI Wireless Adapter
802.11g CardBus Turbo Wireless Adapter
802.11g PCI Turbo Wireless Adapter
802.11g MiniPCI Turbo Wireless Adapter
Ralink MIMO Wireless LAN Card
Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card
Hauppauge WinTV 88x (unused Audio function)
USB Flash Disk (TPP)
USB Storage Adapter SL11R (TPP)
USB Storage Adapter AT2 (TPP)
SiS 661FX
SiS 741
SiS 760
SiS Mirage Graphics
SiS 651_661FX_741_760_760GX_M661FX_M661MX_M741_M760_M7 60GX
SiS M760GX
SiS 661 series
SiS M661FX
SiS M661MX
SiS 650/651/740/661FX/741/760 series
SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
SiS 651C
S4-5/S4-6
SiS M741
SiS 661FX/GX Mirage Graphics
SiS 650/651 Series
SiS 650/651/740/661FX/741/760/761GX series
Fujitsu Siemens Computers SiS761GX on board Graphics
SiS 661FXMIU
SiS 760GX
SiS M760/M760GX
SiS M760/760GX
SiS 7012 Audio Driver
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Fiber
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Fiber WOL
3Com Dual Port 10/100/1000 PCI-X Server NIC
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Controller
Broadcom NetXtreme Fast Ethernet
AVerMedia Hybrid H/W MPEG Card, M115 (DVBT/NTSC/PAL/SECAM)
AVerMedia H/W MPEG Card, M105 (NTSC/PAL/SECAM/FM)
Atheros AR5006XS Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5001X Cardbus Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5001X Mini PCI Wireless Network Adapter
Bluetooth Hands-free Audio
Broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter
Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II (25xxx)
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II (23xxx) (Tuner 2)
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II (23xxx) (Tuner 1)
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II (26xxx)
Enhanced Mulmedia PS/2 Keyboard
Conexant Falcon II NTSC Video Capture
O2Micro OZ6836/6860 CardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ6832/6833 CardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711MP3/MS3 MemoryCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711M3/MC3 MemoryCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ6933E CardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711M2 MemoryCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711E2 SmartCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711EZ1 MemoryCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711MP1/MS1 MemoryCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711M1/MC1 MemoryCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711EC1 SmartCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ711EC1/M1 SmartCardBus/MemoryCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ6912/601/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ6922 CardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ6812 CardBus Controller
O2Micro OZ776 USB CCID Smartcard Reader
Intel(R) 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E2 - 3514
Intel(R) 6310ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 - 3511
Intel(R) 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 - 3510
Intel(R) 6310ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge - 350D
Intel(R) 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge - 350C
Intel(R) 6310ESB I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller - 3505
Broadcom 570x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
ASUSTeK/Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Davicom V90 USB Modem
Atheros AR5006EX Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5006EXS Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5006EGS Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5006GS Wireless Network Adapter
Atheros AR5006G Wireless Network Adapter
Intel(R) 6311ESB/6321ESB I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller - 3504
Intel(R) 6310ESB PCI Express Upstream Port - 3501
Intel(R) 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port - 3500
Intel(R) 5000X Chipset PCI Express x16 Port 4-7 - 25FA
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 6-7 - 25F9
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 4-5 - 25F8
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 2-3 - 25F7
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers - 25F6
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers - 25F5
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers - 25F3
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers - 25F1
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset Error Reporting Registers - 25F0
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 7 - 25E7
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 6 - 25E6
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 5 - 25E5
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 4 - 25E4
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 - 25E3
Intel(R) 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 2 - 25E2
Intel(R) 5000P Chipset Memory Controller Hub - 25D8
Intel(R) 5000V Chipset Memory Controller Hub - 25D4
Intel(R) 5000Z Chipset Memory Controller Hub - 25D0
Intel(R) 5000X Chipset Memory Controller Hub - 25C0
Intel(R) 3100 Chipset Extended Configuration Test Overflow Registers - 35C8
Intel(R) 3100 Chipset PCI Express Port A1 - 35B7
Intel(R) 3100 Chipset PCI Express Port A - 35B6
Intel(R) 3100 Chipset Enhanced DMA Controller - 35B5
Intel(R) 3100 Chipset DRAM Controller Error Reporting Registers - 35B1
Intel(R) 3100 Chipset Memory I/O Controller Hub - 35B0
Hauppauge WinTV 88x TS Capture (92xxx)
Hauppauge WinTV 88x TS Capture (90xxx)
Hauppauge WinTV 88x TS Capture (98xxx)
Hauppauge WinTV 88x TS Capture (94xxx)
Hauppauge WinTV 88x MPEG Encoder (96xxx)
Hauppauge WinTV 88x MPEG Encoder (28xxx)


and that site is 

http://alger.wordpress.com/2007/04/20/hello-world/

Sincerely


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice find. Thank you for the post.

Matt


----------

